# time scale for 16 inch arms?



## NatRookie

i have been lifting weights for just over 10 months now. when i first started, it was the obvious reasons of being lanky and looking really our of proportion (6ft5 in height). well i started with my arms around 12-12.5, i just reached a goal which i had set myself......of gaining 15 inch arms (just a few weeks ago). i have a moderate BF%, not visible fat etc. i have good nutrition, as i watch my intake and i have a good routine & schedule to fit around my school life. i don't just focus on my biceps, i work my triceps a lot as i already know they are the biggest muscle group on my arm. i was just wondering, if some big people on these forums could help me with some tips or even helping me with a time scale of gaining a good size of 16 inches. (i personally have set another achievable goal of a year to gain this size, but i may be wrong) - thanks


----------



## Queenie

where's mac? he'll be able to tell ya x x


----------



## Conscript

Just realized this is a natty section therefore my opinion is void...


----------



## Asouf

I once read either on UKM or another forum that muscle mass is around 1mm per month given adequate training, food intake and rest/sleep

Sure other peeps will come along and either clarify or deny this claim but seems about right given my puny gains!!


----------



## Queenie

Conscript said:


> Just realized this is a natty section therefore my opinion is void...


Oh... if that's true then mac cant answer either  x x


----------



## Rick89

if you dont have 16 inch arms in next 10 weeks I will be disapointed


----------



## NatRookie

i do try, and im always increasing in strength and improving every few workouts. i was told a time scale of 6-12 months, which i found reasonable as i know it gets harder to gain that extra quarter inch the more you move up the measuring scale. i was just asking to see if other people who are frequent users could help guide me a bit on how long would you reckon i could gain 16 inches?

Rick89, i would love the transformation to be in 10 weeks but its highly doubtful for me....but you never know, ill keep my head down and try. im not a fan of my size at the moment yet it is a considerable more than how i first started. its a pain in the **** being tall and trying to gain a respectable size. thanks for the comment


----------



## big_skip

Consistency mate, week in week out,month in month out...train,eat,rest you will have huge guns in time.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Speedway

I measured my arms on news years day this year and they were just under 15, measured again today and they were bang on 16, I am very happy with that.


----------



## essexboy

Start heavy squatting, deadlifting and pressing.............


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Pull ups

Lying cable curls (with bar)

Negatives on EZ bar at end of session

Really helped me, with the negatives you fully rip the fibres in the bicep so do it at the end of your workout, you obv need a spotter for this.


----------



## Gym n juice

A stone in weight will had approximately an inch to your arms unless your already freeking huge


----------



## DoIEvenLift

when ppl say they have eg 15" arms, is that flexed? or tensed


----------

